# Crystal River 10/23/10



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Got invited to go fishing with a coworker for "whatever would bite" fishing.... 

Started off the day running down the barge canal and out to the power plant jetty.... It was a pretty rough ride out in the 19' Century bay boat.... I dont think I woulda ventured out with my jon too far today. 

Started out slow, picking up a short red at 16" followed by a couple whiting which we released... moved out to the flats to drift for some sea trout.... we caught about 30 of them, none of them in the slot... Wind layed down ALOT.... made the move out to some deeper water to see if the bigger trout were there... no luck.... decided to try one of the channel markers as I thought I had seen some sheepies up towards the surface... No sheepies, and after several breakoffs, I finally coaxed an 18" gag grouper from its lair.... Not a huge fish, but for those of you who know how these fish are around structure, getting this fish out on 8 lb mono t and 20 lb mono leader was a success....

On the way back in, we tried one more "promising" flat to see if we might be able to box some dinner. We had caught a ladyfish earlier that I put in the livewell for cutbait.... Brought him out and filleted him up.... We didnt find any redfish or seatrout, but we did find some sand trout.... landed two handfuls and kept the largest 3 for some dinner. 
Sorry for no pics, I am on the hunt for a new camera as mine took a poop on me.


----------



## luckovertme (Mar 31, 2010)

next time out and you want reds. run to the last couple spoil islands with pins on corks and wait for the tide to change. and its game on.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

luck, thanks for the advice.... you in the area?


----------



## luckovertme (Mar 31, 2010)

grew up there, grandpa, uncle and couple close friends are guides.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

good stuff.... If all goes well, and I pick up the fishing well Id eventually like to do the same up here....


----------

